
Honda shows the near-final version of its compact electric car - rbanffy
https://www.engadget.com/2019/02/27/honda-e-prototype/
======
neuralRiot
>cameras replacing the less aerodynamic rear view mirrors.

I imagine the reduction in drag by removing the mirrors and adding complexity,
cost and failure points will give you 50ft of extra autonomy.

------
justtopost
Once again, the engadget article is terrible, and moatly borrowed.

[https://electrek.co/2019/02/27/honda-e-
prototype/](https://electrek.co/2019/02/27/honda-e-prototype/)

Is the real link.

------
pcurve
Good lord, this is such a neat design. They managed to make it better looking
than the concept car.

------
jatsign
For my next car, I want something small & electric like this. Any
recommendations?

~~~
tonyedgecombe
Ideally wait a couple more years, most of the manufacturers seem to be
concentrating on the premium end of the market first. They are also all
struggling with supply which is keeping prices high.

